# Preventing data execution servser-side



## ManBitesDog (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi,

First off, long-time lurker but first-time poster, and starting to quite like FreeBSD and its ways.

One of my current use cases is using my server to backup the entire filesystem on my client desktop (also running FreeBSD), both on ZFS.

I made a zvol on the server for the desktop backups, and set its execute and setuid properties to off. Will snapshots brought back to desktop have problems executing files post-restore as a result of that?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2014)

They're mount options, they do not change the files themselves. Just the way the OS treats them when they're loaded.


----------

